# How many fish related forums do you belong?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

*How many fish related forum do you belong?*​
11122.92%2612.50%3-51531.25%5-10816.67%Over 10816.67%


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Just wondering how many different fish related forums people belong. I am a member of Cichlid Forum (my first home  ), simplydiscus.com, discusforums.com, plantedtank.net, troph.com, reefcentral.com, and nano-reef.com. Wow! That's seven!!!  I don't really visit trophs.com and nano-reef.com, but regular visitors to 5 other sites.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I belong to close to 20


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are they all? Maybe we will find some new ones? I belong to:
cichlid-forum
nycichlids
cynotilapia
shelldwellers
plantgeeks
planetcatfish

Oh, I voted wrong, I'm in more than I said. I'm also on a couple of fish mailing lists.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

15 at the last count.

plus a few that aren't directly fish related (aquarium photography)


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

1. Cichlid-forum
2. The planted tank
3. GPAS.org
4. Endlers r us

I've been pretty active at the first three, Endler's R Us doesn't seem to get much traffic and since the site got hacked about 2 weeks after I joined there isn't much of an archive to keep me entertained.

Google finds a lot of stuff on The Krib, I read it about as much as I read stuff on any other site, but I haven't joined.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> What are they all? Maybe we will find some new ones?


Oh man, you really want me to list em? I'll do it in the morning.... LOL


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

it used to be about 5 or 6, but now i just come here and NYCichlids.com


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

im loyal to this one


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, list them. And PsYcHoTiC MaDmAn, I'd like to try a fish photography site because my aquatic photo skills are a source of embarrassment to me.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

http://forums.waterwolves.com/
http://www.amazonfish.info/
http://forums.loaches.com/index.php
http://www.discusforums.com/forum/index.php
http://www.planetcatfish.com/core/
http://www.ultimatebettas.net/
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/
http://www.oscarfish.com/discussion/index.php
http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?act=idx
http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum/
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/
http://www.plecofanatics.com/
http://www.petfish.net/forum/index.php
http://www.contractortalk.com/index.php
http://www.oscarfishlover.com/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/index.php
http://www.arofanatics.com/
http://www.postring.net/pacuforum/index.php?act=idx
http://www.cichlids.com/
http://www.fishforever.co.uk/
http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/in ... 33aafa24f&
http://www.eastcoastaquariumsociety.ca/ ... _about.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Are they all tabs in your browser? Ie, do you visit them all regularly?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I wouldn't say regularly but when I've got too many fish that need adopted or a new shirt to announce I go to all of them :thumb: I was on them all last nite talking about the new RTC shirt 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

TFG, yes, I do remember the shirt on discusforums.com. I think you forgot to list monsterfishrescue.com.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

MFR doesn't have a forum though, there's plenty of those already :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

As your interests expands overtime in different fish areas, you join more forums. As the TFG lists, there is a forum for loaches as well, which hate the members on this site who keep clown loaches with their Africans. :lol: I am not a member there, but browse the site once in a while. Also, I do visit planetcatfish once in a bluemoon to read up on few cat fish I may want to add to my tank.

I should go check out the betta forum to see how I can keep my betta in my discus tank live long.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

since i am new to the cichlid world i am currently only at 1, this one!!
and everyone seems really nice here. i wont be going away any time soon!!
:thumb:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok, look all of you! Just repeat... there are NO other forums other than C-F... they are just figments of your imagination and really... I'm surprised if you still *think* you're actually typing on any of the "others"... we need to check your doses of Prozium!

:lol:

kidding... of course!

Do we count the forums that made us sign up to view photos? :wink:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Interesting thread. I frequently visit another general fish forum. There, whenever someone posts a link to another fishie site, the long-timers go ballistic!!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

hollyfish2000 said:


> Interesting thread. I frequently visit another general fish forum. There, whenever someone posts a link to another fishie site, the long-timers go ballistic!!


In their defense there is an understood netiquette rule that you when pointing people towards a different site it "should" be either for a topic that the current forum isn't intended for.

It's just a guideline on how to be respectful to anyone who does hang around on the board you are on.

E.g. here on C-F, recommendations for plantedtank.net or planetcatfish will be received well...

if you pointed someone to go to a competing cichlid site, well... that could seem rude to anyone who does spend time answering cichlid questions to the best of their ability on this one.

Once in a while, I might point someone to a species specific or lake specific site about cichlids like simplydiscus.com but I use the other forum as more of a supporting link as opposed to saying go join that forum for answers.

It's my attempt to be polite to all! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I did forget one and since this thread has started I've joined another:

http://www.ohiocichlid.com/

and the newly joined:
http://www.petfish.net/forum/index.php


----------

